# Surgery Monday! Disability Question...



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Helllllllllllo! My surgery (TT) is scheduled for first thing Monday morning and now I'm starting to freak out. Logistically the paperwork I need to fill out to miss work is giving me a headache. I called my doctor's office but the most they told me is that my doctor will sign my paperwork the day of my surgery and to bring it in. Blah.

I have decided to ask for two weeks off from work (and am hoping that's enough!). My job is very physical and in order to be considered "fit for work", the requirements include being able to lift 50 pounds from the ground and place it on a chest-level shelf, being able to be on my feet for 8 hours continuously (other than 30 minutes for lunch), and a few other things that I think may be challenging after surgery. If I can't perform those duties, technically I'm not allowed to work and my supervisor has stressed that to me several times. My surgeon, when I asked how long I might be off of work, said "most people are back to work in 5 days". I kind of laughed and said "Well, my job is a little different!" and he nodded, but we didn't really go over much because, frankly, I didn't know what to go over until I just got my disability packet in the mail from my HR rep. My work is making me fill out state disability paperwork since I will be out for longer than 7 days and the form asks for my doctor's estimated date when I'll be able to start work. My question is, do you think I'll have a problem getting my doctor to sign off on having two weeks off because he said usually people can go back after 5 days?

I've never dealt with this before, but I don't think my doctor has a good grasp of what exactly I do. I have only met with him twice. I like him enough, but he's not my regular doctor (I don't really have one) and there are some extenuating circumstances with my surgery that mean I've been rushing through everything, so I haven't had much time to ask about this stuff. I appreciate it


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I think if you explain the physical necessities of your job, your doctor shouldn't have a problem saying you need 2 weeks off. I think that's realistic.

Why would the doc care how much time you take off? It's not like he's the one paying you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been wondering how you've been doing!

Talk to your doctor about your job. I honestly don't think he'll want you to mess your nice incision up because you couldn't get time off. Extra treats to the animals from me, please!!


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks you two! That makes sense...I'm sure he won't care, I've just never done thing before clearly, and am very used to having to fight tooth and nail for a sick day lol.

Joplin, two more days of work!! I'm going to miss my animals for those two weeks! Maybe I'll sneak into the zoo and visit after a week hehe.


----------

